
GlobalSign OCSP Incident Report [pdf] - directionless
https://downloads.globalsign.com/acton/attachment/2674/f-06d2/1/-/-/-/-/globalsign-incident-report-13-oct-2016.pdf
======
directionless
Quote:

Delegated revocation responders incorrectly determined that all Root CA R1
Intermediates were “bad” due to the cross certificate being revoked by Root CA
R2 as the cross had the same Public Key and Subject Name details with a more
recent date.

